# DIY Solar Sterling Plant Question



## EdGunz (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been researching ways to make DIY solar type energy. I have seen many that would provide small amounts of energy in Michigan but came across the Solar Sterling Plant. I read some good reviews on some sites and am seriously thinking about going that direction. Has anyone tried this method, or know someone who has? the product can be found at Solar Stirling Plant


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

There are a number great "build solar panels yourself" videos on youtube. They even get into battery systems, etc. Are you looking at hooking it up to a house... or as a secondary power system? Hooking to a house will depend on local power company policy. Mine requires "professionally built panels" which are practically unaffordable.... which suggests they are doing everything they can to stop you. Also... you'll need to ensure you have approved grid-tie equipment that will ensure your cycles are consistent with the local power company. Blah blah blah... it can get pricey. 

Your most economical bet is to stay off-grid and power parts of your house... like external buildings and extra fridges/freezers, etc. Or... if you are looking to power a potential BOL... then I definitely recommend staying off-grid.


----------

